# Wow this is weird!



## Ryan Young (26 Apr 2016)

*I suppose this is not completely off- topic but I was scrolling through Ebay as you do under aquarium supplies and I stumbled upon this, I doubt anyone is going to pay that and then have it transported but its kinda awesome anyway.
I got interested when I saw the Eheim filter and Juwel tanks, if I was smart enough I would try and calculate if it was a good deal but by the looks of it most looks like water conditioner etc. 
*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquatics-...579382?hash=item3d16350876:g:vEQAAOSwLVZVr2fI


----------



## Ryan Young (26 Apr 2016)

Just looked closer aswell and most of the pond treatment looks past its best and almost dried up the bottle


----------



## zozo (27 Apr 2016)

As any sharky bussinesman would do, you have to look first, find all that's no good, size up the guy your dealing with, if he's realy desperate start bashing the lot and offer half and walk away if he doesn't agree..


----------



## mort (27 Apr 2016)

I don't see any value really. If you look at the filters they have the same model I started with 25 years ago and most of the other stuff doesn't look much newer.


----------



## dan4x4 (29 Apr 2016)

despite me being 29 year old and living at my parents.. if i had 19k to spend on fish supplies... I wouldn't I'd buy a lotus elise and go driving all weekend, stop at a couple nice holiday cottages. Ring in sick on monday. Get drunk on the evenings in a local pub with a real fire, hopefully with a atleast a 7/10 girl. If not then id just talk to the locals haha


----------

